# Aller Anfang....



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2003)

Die Nichte von Buggs schildert die Anfänge Ihrer Angelleidenschaft (oder der Apfel fällt nicht weit vom Pferd
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=annkathrin


----------

